# Guess who's 7 weeks old!!!



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Rafe is already shedding his baby fuzz!! I thought he was gonna be colored more like his mama but it appears that he may end up more of a darker chesnut color with no Pangare fading. And he is absolutely huge. I sticked him today and he is standing 11.3 hands already :shock:. I am beginning to worry that he is gonna outgrow his mom.

Anyway, I always manage to ramble before I post the pix so here we go.

Little stinker has figured out how to contort his way through the fencing so he meets us at the door whenever we leave the house. :?:lol:









But fortunately, if I go out into the pen and call him, he will get himself back in. LOL.


























I always have a hard time getting pix from the side cause he follows me everywhere.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't think I need to wait any length of time to have him cut, he is already getting the huge cresty neck. LOL


















Jumping in his future?????? LOL (he was stomping a fly away)









Him and mama, 2 big fat butts together.









Oh, so tired.



























I have also been working with him on his training. He leads okay and stands like a champ when I pick up his feet and beat on them. That will come in handy when he is 1500 pounds heavier than he is now. LOL


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I cant get over how HUGE he is!
I love how he has his ears off to the side in most of the pictures. too cute!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Definitly a big guy! =O 
He's the cutest thing ever, though.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Cute! You have lots of fun with him.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

He is a big boy! Hard to tell if he is going to color like his mom. One white sock do you think? He's a friendly begger too. Did you have to do much backing up to get the photos? Looks like he had fun following you :lol:


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Holy Crap! He's gonna be huge!!!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks guys, yeah he is absolutely huge. It scares me to think about how big he will be when he is 5. LOL. And yep, Maureen, you are right. Pointed white stocking on the right and pointed white sock on the left (harder to see cause he is dirty).


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

How tall is his mom?


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

He is going to be huge!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I haven't sticked her but I believe she is somewhere around 17 hh. Not sure though.


----------



## PalominoStarsky (Dec 18, 2008)

He is so adorable. I love seeing updates on him. Do you own one ugly horse? Every horse of yours is gorgeous!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Depends on how you define ugly. LOL. By my definition, I own 3 FUGLY horses (one of them is his mom). ROFLMAO. I love them anyway though. 

I am just happy that it appears he is growing into that huge honking head of his. I was so worried that it would be fugly like his mom's (I guess it still could be, depending on how he grows). I am really hoping for him to be a little smaller than mama and other than that, take EVERYTHING; looks, confo, even cow savvy, from his daddy.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

How did I miss this thread?! 

My goodness he is super cute! I so want him! 
That is awesome that you are working on his training already I hate to see big horses like that that are practically unhandled.


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

he's so friendly, my yearling was soo friendly when I got him. I love it.
He's gorgeous, deff looks like he'll outgrow mama tho


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

so cute! I love watching his grow


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

Awww hes so big!

And it looks like that fence in the background has seen better days haha!


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

haha yeah the corral pieces look a little beat up that's for sure


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

He is soo stinkin cute!!! what a big boy already.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

He is one robust young man! Reminds me of pictures of my colt when he was "little." I don't think either them are fugly! That's wonderful that he likes to be around you. Our belgian filly used to get out and sneak into the yard and yank up my mom's sunflowers by the blossom and take off running with the stem and roots flying, my mom yelling and running behind her! Sneaky boogers, they are!!


----------



## MTcowgirl (Jan 3, 2007)

7 weeks! Wow he is a huge boy. Adorable, he looks so sweet and friendly.  He's gonna be a cute one.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha, thanks ya'll. He is definitely a sweetie but I have trouble keeping him where he respects me. I am not here all the time and my step-mom goes out there to play with him but she doesn't know much about horses so he kinda pushes her around and I have to re-educate him every time I come back. LOL. Oh, well, after he is weaned, he will be turned out to pasture until he is old enough to start riding, she won't be around him as much then .

As for the fence....... My dad was training that gray horse in the background of some of the pix. He had been spoiled under saddle before we got him and is a very raunchy bucker. He bucked into the newer one and caved it and threw himself over the top of the older one and smushed it. Talk about a rotten horse.


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

wow, i hope he's much better now. That would not be a fun horse to ride.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Nope, he isn't. Dad is fixing to take him back to the owner with the suggestion that they find a bucking stock contractor that would be willing to buy him. He will ride great for 5 or 6 miles and no matter how tired he is, sometimes something will set him off and he will start bucking and in Dad's words, "Casey Tibbs would have trouble riding that horse." LOL and with Dad being almost 60, he is way too old to be riding horses like that and I am not brave enough. LOL. So back home he goes and Les can do with him what he wants (why the bought the offspring of a champion bucking horse stud as a riding horse I'll never know).


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

He's beautiful 
He is very big too lol.


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh My Freakin' Gosh!
THE CUTEST EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancehabit7 (Jul 11, 2009)

HE IS GORGEOUS!! He is going to be a big boy if he is that big already, but he is gorgeous.. don't you just love the way foals have that dopey look on their faces  He is beautiful!


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

He's gorgeous! Can't wait to see what he's like when he's grown. He's Belgian x QH, right?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep. So far, the only thing that I notice he took from the QH side is that it looks like he may not have any feathers on his legs. Dad has been around pure Belgian foals before and he said that by this point, they are showing at least _some_ indication of future feathers but his legs are perfectly clean, not a single long hair on them.

Thanks you guys, I am completely in love with him already, now I just wish that I could fast forward to his 4 year old year and start riding him. LOL.


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

I know how that goes Smrobs, I can't wait to start riding my 2 year old.


----------

